# 223 Rifle Casing Key Chains



## keithlong (Sep 11, 2009)

I was in the shop this afternoon and decided to try an idea i had in mind to make a key chain out of some 223 casings. They are a little small for pens for me. So i decided to make the end for the key ring out of some antler and turn a tenon that would glue in the neck of the casing. I was pleased with the way they came out. I plan to make more. Hope you enjoy. Thanks, Keith


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nicely done Keith. They are very good sellers I have found. 

I do mine a little different because I think it looks more like a bullet if the key ring is in the back of the shell. I happen to use real bullets only because I have them for my cartridge pens.

Maybe you could turn a wood bullet if you do not want to get the real thing. Just a thought but thanks for showing. By the way here is a poor photo of mine. I do need to take a better picture but you get the point.


----------



## dogcatcher (Sep 12, 2009)

I do all of my bullet key rings using a real bullet and drilling out the primer end for the ring holder.
308, 223 and a 40 S&W


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 12, 2009)

Those all look great! I need to work on some like that.


----------



## patharris (Sep 13, 2009)

Keith and John, the bullet key chains are great ideas, John what do use use in the ends to hold the key ring and where can I get some?
   Pat


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 13, 2009)

patharris said:


> Keith and John, the bullet key chains are great ideas, John what do use use in the ends to hold the key ring and where can I get some?
> Pat


 

Pat

Thanks for the kind words. I get my kits for those here. http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=32826&cat=1,330,43243,50237&ap=1

I like these alot better than some of the cheaper ones because the key ring swivels. Just feels more confortable to me.

Sorry Pat I did not see the other part of your question. These kits are a regular kit with a tube like used on pens. I drill the casing and solder my tubes in and the ring body just press in. I also powdercoat my casings clear. Keeps from tarnishing. As you see I also use real bullets. Have a great day.


----------



## Mac (Sep 14, 2009)

dogcatcher said:


> I do all of my bullet key rings using a real bullet and drilling out the primer end for the ring holder.
> 308, 223 and a 40 S&W



I like ,going to try this one.


----------



## RAdams (Sep 14, 2009)

You could maybe get crazy creative and turn the lead into a nib, or replace the lead with a nib, and use the guts from a teachers pen and make a bullet keychain pen???


----------



## Mac (Sep 14, 2009)

RAdams said:


> You could maybe get crazy creative and turn the lead into a nib, or replace the lead with a nib, and use the guts from a teachers pen and make a bullet keychain pen???



factory slimeline nibs only fit flush on 30caliber. shells.
223 is 22caliber. shell.(you will have to use bullet or turn a bullet)
some 30 calibers are; 3030- 308 -3006 -300 win.mag -30 cal carbine -there are more just can't find my book that list them.


----------

